# Fabricar microfonos Profesionales de ambiente con capsula electret



## tecnicdeso (Ago 1, 2017)

Esta vez doy a conocer cómo fabricarse unos excelentes micrófonos ambientales para sonorizar eventos de voces, coros, baterías y percusiones, entre otros muchos usos. No me extenderé demasiado en el funcionamiento de las cápsulas electret, ya que hay ámplia información online.

MUY IMPORTANTE, SERÁ NECESARIA UNA MESA CON ALIMENTACIÓN PHANTOM PARA MICROFONOS. 48V

Diré que el coste de un par de micrófonos, fabricados con materiales reciclados no puede llegar a un par de euros. El resultado, el siguiente:







Empezaremos por cortar dos tubos de pvc de 20 mm para el encapsulado, de unos 100 mm de largo. El motivo de este tamaño en parte es porque es el ideal, y por otro lado nos permite incrustar el xlr en el canuto, con lo cual obtendremos un resultado profesional XD.
A continuación haremos unas ranuras en la punta del micrófono, esto nos ayudará a corregir la fase y evitar resonancias en el encapsulado. Ya tendremos el par de encapsulados preparado.
Prepararemos los XLR, veremos que entran perfectamente y quedan bien. Prepararemos el paso estético y pintaremos
Veremos la estética en este punto. Ahora tras la pintura, pasaremos a  describir las partes internas.
En éste punto, vemos las cápsulas, compradas por ebay al precio de un euro envío incluido. Son perfectas para este fin. La cinta es de junta de pladur, es adhesiva y sirve perfectamente. Otro tipo que sea ligeramente flexible será ideal tambien. Lo que tengamos a mano.XD
Cablearemos la cápsula y haremos que el cableado salga por la parte de abajo. En ella alojaremos el circuito, adherido al xlr como veremos después. Importante la polaridad. por supuesto.
Si hacemos dos micros, pues dos cápsulas. El diagrama de la electrónica, hay varios. Este es el que mas buen resultado me dió, sustituyendo el zener de 12V por uno de entre 5 y 10V, obtendremos mayor durabilidad de la cápsula, y buen margen de frecuencia. Las cápsulas electret son un tanto delicadas, y no es necesario llevarlas al límite.
Procedemos a buscar componentes.Una vieja placa de tv nos proporcionará todo lo necesario.

Algunas resistencias las tengo nuevas y de película de carbón, tampoco hay que exagerar con el reciclaje XD.
Aquí tenemos la selección de componentes. Recomiendo medir los diodos zener. Ver online como se mide el voltaje si no podéis ver la serigrafía.
Ensamblaremos los componentes con soldadura punto a punto. Los mas puretas podéis fabricaros la placa y toda la floritura, pero esto me sirve, es rápido e ideal. Vemos que si lo cerrásemos así, nos quedaría la electrónica suelta, y esto son problemas. Mi solución es comprobar el circuito con Phantom 48 V y cuando funcione, sellarlo con cola termofusible. Ésto inmobilizará los cableados y componentes.
Seguidamente, introducir la cápsula en el canuto con su espuma como detallamos anteriormente. Tener en cuenta no cerrar las aberturas creadas. Dejar espacio para la espuma frontal. Yo he utilizado filtro de aire acondicionado, también usado en los frontales de los altavoces profesionales. un circulito bien recortado y quedará genial. Así es suficiente. Fijar todas las piezas con un puntito de cianocrilato o Loctite será suficiente. No exagerar con las cantidades ya que debe respirar bien todo. Tras esto, preparar la electrónica con el xlr y proceder a montar todo el sistema.

Comprobad antes de sellar nada que os funcione, aconsejo medir el voltaje en el encapsulado , y comprobar que no haya ruidos en la mesa. Poned la mesa al lado y unos auriculares. E id comprobando en todo momento que no funcione mal. Tras ello, proceder al ensamblaje. En mi caso, siempre me gustaron los Microfonos Neumann de éste tipo, así que como de ilusión tambien se vive, le puse los logos. XD Ya sabéis que hay miles de marcas. Elegir y listo. 
Tras comparar unos AKG, el resultado es muy aceptable, micrófonos con un sonido brillante y nítido. Serán utilizados como ambientales en próximos conciertos . Dejaré una muestra del audio extraído de la mezcla.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 1, 2017)

Aquí les dejo una prueba en un concierto local.






Lo utilizado en este concierto es una mesa soundcraft LX7, tres monitores,  cuatro micrófonos hechos arriba. Menos el bombo, el contrabajo y la voz, lo demás, incluida la guitarra , y aéreos de batería son micrófonos electret de los detallados aquí.

Tres excelentes gurús de la música y un poco de mano. Decir que es un ciclo de jazz y es bastante profesional y es complicado sonar mal.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 17, 2017)

Buenas, es una prueba de sonido, me gusta el resumen.


----------



## noiseless (Nov 5, 2017)

Hola tecnicdeso . He visto que usas bitrate 128 Kbps . Eso no permite dar una idea razonable de la prueba. Con 256 Kbps sería más razonable. Otro detalle es el software que usás . Por ejemplo, Audacity es un editor de audio freeware GNU que utiliza lame_enc.dll , también freeware GNU, para crear mp3 . Eso da resultados razonables. Estoy seguro de que en la realidad el micrófono rinde mucho mejor . Tal vez puedas mejorar , para que podamos apreciar mejor la prueba de micrófono. Saludo cordial.

Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar antes de tomarme el trabajo. Tengo un cuerpo de micrófono sin cápsula, pero con todo el resto bien. Planeo comprar una cápsula electreto de 2 patas, que según referencia puede ser alimentada con 1,5 V (si es un poco más mejor, pero lo mio sería 1,5). El cuerpo tiene lugar para alojar una pila AAA de 1,5 V y el electreto consume prácticamente nada de energía, entonces durará mucho. Hasta ahí el plan. ¿ Obtendré un micrófono decente para grabar ensayos de un conjunto folclórico, o mis amigos folcloristas pondrán cara de asco cuando escuchen ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2017)

noiseless dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar antes de tomarme el trabajo. Tengo un cuerpo de micrófono sin cápsula, pero con todo el resto bien. Planeo comprar una cápsula electreto de 2 patas, que según referencia puede ser alimentada con 1,5 V (si es un poco más mejor, pero lo mio sería 1,5). El cuerpo tiene lugar para alojar una pila AAA de 1,5 V y el electreto consume prácticamente nada de energía, entonces durará mucho. Hasta ahí el plan. ¿ Obtendré un micrófono decente para grabar ensayos de un conjunto folclórico, o mis amigos folcloristas pondrán cara de asco cuando escuchen ?



Respecto a las cápsulas electret, mira este *tema*


----------



## noiseless (Nov 6, 2017)

Miré el hilo que indicaste. El último mensaje del hilo en el momento de mirarlo contiene un circuito dibujado a mano. Ahí se ve que la ddp del diodo es suficiente para el electreto. Mi idea es más simple, más cavernícola, algo como muestro en la figura siguiente.

Obviamente, la entrada de grabación donde iría al mic tiene alta impedancia. ¿ Daría un resultado aceptable ? Digo aceptable sin querer competir con micrófonos comerciales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2017)

Aquí en Francés !


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 9, 2018)

Alguien probó con los wm-61a y el mod que se le hace para separar gnd de source?
Me encargué un par a 8usd c/u supuestamente con esa modificación se logra muy buena linealidad

Bueno cuando tenga tiempo voy a hacer la modificación que figura para conectar a la PC y medir unos dx25tg09-04 a ver qué respuesta da. Lástima que no tengo entradas balanceadas para armar el circuito como llevan los mic profesionales.

No me había percatado que eran de tamaño tan pequeño ahora veo por qué decían que era complicado modificarlos jaja


----------



## Kebra (May 9, 2018)

Agustinw dijo:


> Me encargué un par a 8usd c/u supuestamente con esa modificación se logra muy buena linealidad



¿Dónde los compraste? ¿Son originales?


----------



## Agustinw (May 9, 2018)

Kebra dijo:


> ¿Dónde los compraste? ¿Son originales?


En apariencia lo son, ya que se ven idénticos a los originales y en precio tambien, el vendedor afirma que son Panasonic. Hay otros que te venden 20 por el mismo precio que estos dos pero esos si son diferentes se nota. Para estar 100% seguro uno tendría que comprarlo directamente a Panasonic Jajaja
Estos son, es un poco caro pero bueno
(2 pcs/lot) WM 61A Omnidirectional Back Electret Condenser Microphone Cartridge Capsule-in Acoustic Components from Electronic Components & Supplies on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2018)

Yo ya lo había publicado en algún post de micrófonos para mediciones , pero no lo encontré , así que te lo subo de nuevo.

Fijate que tiene una fuente de corriente constante y una especie de salida diferencial (tendrias que cortar un caminito del impreso)



Traductor de Google

A potentially novel pre-amp for electret mic capsules which have their internal FET's Drain and Source connections available separately



Traductor de Google 

Dismantling four Transound electret microphones


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2018)

En la web de linkwitz esta el circuito que el usa con estos microfonos...pero estoy en el celu para buscarla ahora: www.linkwitzlab.com

Aca esta: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/images/photos/mic-amp.jpg


----------



## AntonioAA (May 10, 2018)

A mis capsulitas las polarice con los 5 V de un USB , y salieron andando Ok para la entrada de linea de la PC ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

Ni una resistencia serie ?


----------



## Kebra (May 10, 2018)

Agustinw dijo:


> En apariencia lo son, ya que se ven idénticos a los originales y en precio tambien, el vendedor afirma que son Panasonic. Hay otros que te venden 20 por el mismo precio que estos dos pero esos si son diferentes se nota. Para estar 100% seguro uno tendría que comprarlo directamente a Panasonic Jajaja
> Estos son, es un poco caro pero bueno
> (2 pcs/lot) WM 61A Omnidirectional Back Electret Condenser Microphone Cartridge Capsule-in Acoustic Components from Electronic Components & Supplies on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group



Bien, la pregunta del millón... ¿Qué problemas tuviste con la AFIP para entrarlos? ¿O te llegaron a tu casa sin drama?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2018)

Hasta 25 trumps de costo total deben llegarte directo y sin problemas, pero a veces los traba la afip y tenes que garpar (sujeto a la franquicia) por que el vendedor no declara todos los datos o le pone 0 kg de peso. Otras veces te los traban por que has comprado muchas cosas baratas y te quieren hacer gastar la franquicia y cobrarte de todos modos.
En resumen, siguen tan delicuentes como antes, pero pasan muchos mas paquetes.


----------



## Kebra (May 10, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hasta 25 trumps de costo total deben llegarte directo y sin problemas, pero a veces los traba la afip y tenes que garpar (sujeto a la franquicia) por que el vendedor no declara todos los datos o le pone 0 kg de peso. Otras veces te los traban por que has comprado muchas cosas baratas y te quieren hacer gastar la franquicia y cobrarte de todos modos.
> En resumen, siguen tan delicuentes como antes, pero pasan muchos mas paquetes.



No tengo que hacer nada en la AFIP entonces, porque estuve leyendo algunas páginas "como comprar afuera" y mas o menos hay que dejar muestra de sangre y orina en la AFIP!


----------



## Agustinw (May 10, 2018)

Kebra dijo:


> No tengo que hacer nada en la AFIP entonces, porque estuve leyendo algunas páginas "como comprar afuera" y mas o menos hay que dejar muestra de sangre y orina en la AFIP!


Lo de menos de 25usd llega sin hacer nada, sólo hay que vigilar el tracking. Lo de más de  25usd o algo llamativo suelen retenerlo y esperar que subas la declaración y pagues el vep y algunas cosas de más de 25usd según su criterio te lo hacen ir a buscar a aduana.
Los tweeter los tuve que ir a buscar a aduana, tardé media hora en la aduana porque estaba de vacaciones saqué turno 15:30 y me atendieron a las 15 pero dicen que a la mañana si se satura.
He realizado unas 12 compras, siempre en Aliexpress y todo lo que pedí lo pude retirar, cualquier cosa consultame por MP.
PD: Ya le quité la unión del pcb y efectivamente ya no tiene continuidad entre el aluminio y el pin. Lo hice con un cutter bien afilado y unas lupas.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ni una resistencia serie ?


Por supuesto que si! ... y capacitor . Dije que SIN transistores ....sorry.


----------



## Agustinw (May 12, 2018)

Hice una pruebita rapida con el circuito de Linkwitz pero con lo que tenía a mano, usando un tl072, un capacitor electrolitico de 1uf en lugar del de 2.2uf y agregando un capacitor de 1uf a la salida para desacoplar.
Esta gráfica me dio al medir los auriculares Sennheiser hd280, puse el mic entre las dos almohadillas por lo que midió *ambos a la vez.*
En la foto se ve como quedó el mic con una vueltita de cinta aislante y lleno de silicona

Obtuve este resultado midiendo el DX25TG09, una medición fue a unos 4cm del domo en el mismo eje y la segunda fue a la misma distancia pero a 45°. Aún me falta pulir varios detalles, necesito un soporte para mantener el mic bien fijo durante la medición.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 14, 2018)

Agustinw dijo:


> Obtuve este resultado midiendo el DX25TG09, una medición fue a unos 4cm del domo en el mismo eje y la segunda fue a la misma distancia pero a 45°. Aún me falta pulir varios detalles, necesito un soporte para mantener el mic bien fijo durante la medición.


Lo que mejor resultado me dio a mi fue : un tubito de alumninio lo mas fino posible y la capsula suspendida dentro de el con goma esponjosa y un viejo microfono de PC ( no es tan malo como creia ) .... 
Por suerte tenia un microfono "bueno" para comparar ( un Samson condenser de locución ) . 
Para compararlos les miraba sobre todo el CSD para ver si tenia resonancias el "gabinete" ....


----------



## djlian (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## kaoss (Nov 6, 2018)

Este funciina muy bien 
Utiliza Phantom Power


----------



## capitanp (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## sancas (May 25, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En la web de linkwitz esta el circuito que el usa con estos microfonos...pero estoy en el celu para buscarla ahora: www.linkwitzlab.com
> 
> Aca esta: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/images/photos/mic-amp.jpg



Hola buenas, estoy interesado en probar y hacer un micro con este circuito y tengo varias dudas.
No entiendo que quiere decir lo que esta dentro de los recuadros (cable@<50pf/foot  <30 foot length)
y los otros que hice en la imagen.
Mis preguntas son:
Que cable se puede utilizar y cuantos metros para separar la capsula del preampli?
Y si el segundo operacional no se usa, hay que conectar la entrada positiva y puentear la negativa 
con la salida o no hace falta hacer nada?

Muchas gracias ante todo y un saludo...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2019)

sancas dijo:


> Hola buenas, estoy interesado en probar y hacer un micro con este circuito y tengo varias dudas.
> No entiendo que quiere decir lo que esta dentro de los recuadros *(cable@<50pf/foot  <30 foot length)*


Eso significa que la capacitancia parásita del cable puede llegar a un máximo de 50pF o el equivalente a 30 pies de largo, algo mas de 9m


> . . . . . Si el segundo operacional no se usa, hay que conectar la entrada positiva y puentear la negativa
> con la salida o no hace falta hacer nada?


El segundo canal del operacional lo puedes emplear para algo, pero si no lo haces, para evitar oscilaciones o captación de ruidos lo conectas como indica el dibujo


----------



## sancas (May 26, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso significa que la capacitancia parásita del cable puede llegar a un máximo de 50pF o el equivalente a 30 pies de largo, algo mas de 9m
> El segundo canal del operacional lo puedes emplear para algo, pero si no lo haces, para evitar oscilaciones o captación de ruidos lo conectas como indica el dibujo



Gracias por contestar, ya empecé y fue con un pequeño diseño.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2022)

Volví a este hilo por que apareció en una de las imágenes que muestra la página principal del foro...y he vuelto para traerles algo de información sobre unos micrófonos que estamos usando en un proyecto del Instituto de la Universidad donde trabajo. Estos micrófonos se consiguen a u$s3.00 en Mouser mas envío y son unos micrófonos de DPM!!!!

También les dejo el datasheet donde hay información muy útil y verán la curva de respuesta en frecuencia que va DE VERDAD plana desde los 20Hz a los 20kHz.
También les dejo las fotos de construcción de unos pequeños micrófonos usando estas cápsulas que está haciendo una persona que colabora con el proyecto y es un verdadero artesano de alto nivel, que además es orfebre, músico, ingeniero de sonido, artista y productor de cine...entre otras cosas   (y nosotros andamos un poco bastante acotados en presupuesto...)




Las conexiones son un poco raras por que no trabajamos en forma balanceada pero igual nos colgamos de la alimentación phantom de unos módulos Behringer balanceados. Ahora hay que medir que sensibilidad al ruido tiene esta conexión y si la relación señal-ruido nos permite hacer las mediciones que debemos hacer...y eso hay que medirlo antes de que arme los próximos 20 micrófonos iguales...


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 30, 2022)

¿ Bic-rofono ?       (Perdón, no me pude contener).

Muy bueno como quedo terminado con el termocontraible (Me voy a robar la idea).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Bic-rofono ?


Si, por que el cuerpo solo sirve para sujetarlo al aro de montaje y regular el largo expuesto de la cápsula respecto al aro. No son micrófonos para usar en la mano sino para un montaje estático en un semicírculo de 3.20mts de diámetro.
La restricción presupuestaria es seria...


----------



## malesi (Ago 30, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, por que el cuerpo solo sirve para sujetarlo al aro de montaje y regular el largo expuesto de la cápsula respecto al aro. No son micrófonos para usar en la mano sino para un montaje estático en un semicírculo de 3.20mts de diámetro.
> La restricción presupuestaria es seria...


BBB 
Con 20 cubres una banda de 70 personas.


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 30, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, por que el cuerpo solo sirve para sujetarlo al aro de montaje y regular el largo expuesto de la cápsula respecto al aro.



Si, me imagine que serian una especie de micrófonos "shotgun".



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La restricción presupuestaria es seria...



Me imagino como todo lo que pasa en este ispa... Suerte en el proyecto. De vista quedaron impresionantes, ojala pase los test.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> BBB
> Con 20 cubres una banda de 70 personas.


Y deberían ser 30 o 40...
En este caso es para una sola persona ejecutando algún instrumento encerrada en una esfera virtual. La idea es analizar la directividad del instrumento y en base a eso determinar algunos índices característicos de la escucha que permitan discernir sobre la preferencias en la ubicación en los asientos del Teatro del Bicentenario.
Es un proyecto muy lindo al que seriamente j0di0 la pandemia y destrozó la capacidad de compra de los fondos asignados...


----------



## malesi (Ago 30, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y deberían ser 30 o 40...
> En este caso es para una sola persona ejecutando algún instrumento encerrada en una esfera virtual. La idea es analizar la directividad del instrumento y en base a eso determinar algunos índices característicos de la escucha que permitan discernir sobre la preferencias en la ubicación en los asientos del Teatro del Bicentenario.
> Es un proyecto muy lindo al que seriamente j0di0 la pandemia y destrozó la capacidad de compra de los fondos asignados...


Chulo ese teatro, yo sin estudiar nada me colocaría ahí, como siempre en la primera planta centro


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 19, 2022)

Bendiciones mis estimados yo arme


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 19, 2022)

Distinguido Jorge, qué alegría volver a verle por el foro.
Gracias por el aporte y que Dios le Bendiga.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 19, 2022)

Mis estimados amigos compañeros del cautín y del bricolage, por razones de trabajo me ausente mucho tiempo, pero de vez en cuando les seguía la pista, saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2022)

Midiendo en el Teatro del Bicentenario...


----------



## malesi (Nov 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Midiendo en el Teatro del Bicentenario...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291983



Chulo el dodecaedro, a mano o comprado.
El otro día estaba leyendo esto, ahí te lo dejo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Chulo el dodecaedro, a mano o comprado.


Impreso en 3D cara por cara...


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Midiendo en el Teatro del Bicentenario...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291983


Contexto y explicación?
Y mas fotos pa' lo' pi'?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Contexto y explicación?


Esa foto es de la "calibración" del dodecaedro omnidireccional. Se excita con un barrido en frecuencia cada uno de los parlantes y luego los 12 simultáneamente. En cada caso se registran los 20 micrófonos.
Luego se gira 5° el dodecaedro y vuelta a medir todo...y así siguiendo hasta completar los 360° en pasos de 5°.

Hoy toca medir los parámetros de la sala, así que solo se usa el dodecaedro y un sonómetro ubicado en ciertos lugares estratégicos. El proceso de excitacion es parecido al de calibración por que vamos a aprovechar para medir otras cosas para la investigación.

Hay mas fotos pero son diferentes vistas de lo mismo...


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 17, 2022)

Que hermosura...

Y con esto qué se mide exactamente?
La acústica del escenario? La del lugar en general? Las resonancias? Lalala?

Perdón por tantas preguntas, pero no creo ser el único interesado y curioso con el aparatejo...


----------



## malesi (Nov 17, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Que hermosura...
> 
> Y con esto qué se mide exactamente?
> La acústica del escenario? La del lugar en general? Las resonancias? Lalala?
> ...





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y deberían ser 30 o 40...
> En este caso es para una sola persona ejecutando algún instrumento encerrada en una esfera virtual. La idea es analizar la directividad del instrumento y en base a eso determinar algunos índices característicos de la escucha que permitan discernir sobre la preferencias en la ubicación en los asientos del Teatro del Bicentenario.
> Es un proyecto muy lindo al que seriamente j0di0 la pandemia y destrozó la capacidad de compra de los fondos asignados...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2022)

Y también se usa el dodecaedro para realizar mediciones de los parámetros de la sala. De hecho, hemos medido la sala en 12 puntos diferentes con 5 posiciones diferentes del dodecaedro, incluyendo un par de ellas en el foso donde meten las orquestas algunas veces.

*PD:* Terrible piano....


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 21, 2022)

Bendiciones mis estimado guerreros del bricolage, En este enlace que está en ruso, usan el el tl431, para evitar el ruido del Zener, utilizando micrófono electret, Балансный предусилитель электретного микрофона


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 25, 2022)

Mis estimados envío enlace en ruso de micrófono de medición con opa2134 y cápsula electret alimentado a 9vcd





						Микрофон измерительный - RadioRadar
					

Микрофон измерительный - принципиальная схема, устройство, преимущества




					www.radioradar.net


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 26, 2022)

Dejo este enlace en italiano de un micrófono ambiental el cual es interesante ya que no utiliza micrófono tipo electret, usa uno dinámico, lo dejo a sus consideración.





						Preamplificatore microfonico ad alta sensibilità per riprese ambientali - The Blackbird Sound Project
					

I microfoni per riprese ambientali, come quelli impiegati nel settore video, possono produrre segnali dell'ordine di poche decine di μV. Proprio per via




					bsproj.it


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 26, 2022)

Otro montaje de dos microfonos electret con salida diferencial con alimentación phantom, es un enlace ruso








						Предусилитель для двух электретных микрофонов с дифференциальным выходом
					

Выловил меня намедни мой старинный приятель - инженер студии звукозаписи с предложением сваять ему десяток активных микрофонных модулей на электретных микрофонах. Нужно это ему для озвучивания очередной церкви (меня всегда удивляла прижимистость батюшек, не желающих заплатить за промышленно выпус...



					forum.cxem.net


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 5, 2022)

Bendiciones mis estimados guerreros del bricolage, Dios les bendiga, dejo este enlace





						Any Electronics DIYers Here? - Page 3 - Cockos Incorporated Forums
					

Page 3- Any Electronics DIYers Here? REAPER General Discussion Forum



					forum.cockos.com
				



Me llamo la atención que dentro de un marcador de tinta de aluminio, limpio, instaló el circuito impreso y micrófono, se los dejo a consideracion


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 16, 2022)

jorge morales dijo:


> Bendiciones mis estimados guerreros del bricolage, Dios les bendiga, dejo este enlace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mis estimados adjunto enlace en japonés de la realización de un  "micrófono de superficie"
バウンダリーマイクの製作: 半導体無帰還アンプ好き


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 19, 2022)

jorge morales dijo:


> Mis estimados adjunto enlace en japonés de la realización de un  "micrófono de superficie"
> バウンダリーマイクの製作: 半導体無帰還アンプ好き


Bendiciones mis estimados, Dejo este enlace en ruso de un "micrófono de medición" con el lm386, interesante articulo








						LM386 в схеме измерительного микрофона
					

В обзоре рассказывается об экспериментах с микросхемой LM386 в качестве усилителя электретного микрофона.  Список сокращений:  ЗК — звуковая карта  PC — персональный компьютер (англоязычное сокращение)  ЛК — левый канал  ПК ...



					mysku.club


----------



## jogyweb (Ene 4, 2023)

Hola amigos del foro, hace un tiempo armé un micrófono e hice comparación con otro mic de gama baja, para mi sonaba bien pero con poco conocimiento de que es algo bueno y qué cree uno que es bueno.
Les dejo el link y de pasada me gustaría saber de que manera puedo probar de forma casera si es que se puede, el rango de frecuencia y entender o medir la calidad de sonido de un mic de este tipo.

Comparación de 2 micrófonos de condensador

agradezco su tiempo y ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2023)

jogyweb dijo:


> de pasada me gustaría saber de que manera puedo probar de forma casera si es que se puede, el rango de frecuencia y entender o medir la calidad de sonido de un mic de este tipo.


En forma "casera" es imposible y el equipamiento necesario es caríiiiiisiiiimooooo y muy especializado (algo de U$S 10000).
En forma casera podes comprar respuestas con otro micrófono conocido, pero el resultado es de un valor relativo...


----------

